# Attention Needs Everyone's Action Now Pro Slide Remote



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

Attention is regarding the Tivo Pro Slide Remote Keyboard not working with Youtube as it was a few weeks ago. The Remote is working fine in Tivo, Netflix, Amazon, etc. but in Youtube this feature was just turned off. There is no way to get this to work again unless everyone calls Tivo. I just got off the phone with Tivo they said they have received few calls on this problem. The reason of few calls, is because nobody is doing anything about it or they don't know this is a problem yet. Tivo now knows about the problem & can test it, but they can't do anything about it unless there is a what they call a "trend" developing. A trend is a record of callers having the same problem. If you call the number below, they will open a case & if we get enough open cases, it will qualify as a trend & they will somehow get it fixed.

Please check your slide remote keyboard with Youtube search and verify it is not working & then call the number below, it took me only 5 mins. For us that have purchased the slide remote, it advertises this feature working, but it does not work anymore. We paid for this feature & should have it whether we use it or not. We need to take action now or it will fade away & be lost for good. When you do make the call & open a case, please come back here & say something like " I did it" this way it will be on top for others to see & follow through with.

I & some others have spent countless hours on trying to get this fixed, from resetting Tivo's box, unplugging the box, reset remote, testing & retesting remote, some even taking remote apart to try to fix & found not broken, calling Tivo, searching forums, many emails back & forth & trying to contact Youtube (waist of time there). It is now 100% certain that Youtube has turned this feature off & we need to follow through with Tivo & create a trend to get this fixed. Please Please Please follow through & make the call below.

Please call now, a few mins of your time can fix this problem.

877-367-8486 
https://www.tivo.com/contact-us


----------



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

I called & opened a case 11/09/2015.... Please others do the same & reply back like this


----------



## gmacted (Sep 27, 2013)

I called and opened a case on 11/09/2015.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm doing the same right now, thanks for the heads up.

Edit, I'm told TiVo is aware of the problem, they are working on a solution and have no timeframe of a fix.

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

That's fine, but no need to freak out.


----------



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

No I'm not freaking out, I'm only trying to keep something that I use everyday for business & pleasure etc... We paid for this to work & it has been taken away. My 2nd call to Tivo spelled it out & said there must be a continuous pattern of the problem. She said they must have so many cases per week to get the authorization to try to fix it. Great, if they say we are working on it, but a continuous trend must be established. When I called today two different Tivo tech experts said that was the first time they heard of the problem. Yes I won't be freaking out, just being persistent to get this back for all of us. For the people who have not called, please call the number once so we can establish a continuous trend. Thank you everyone. damiansnpvp4


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I rarely use Youtube on my Tivo, but I contacted them about the remote issue anyway. Thanks for getting the ball rolling on this.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

this does actually suck for me as the only time I ever use the keyboard is in youtube


----------



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

spaldingclan said:


> this does actually suck for me as the only time I ever use the keyboard is in youtube


Yes, 90% Youtube for me & 10% the rest. The remote is not worth $49 if it does not work on Youtube. This is the reason why we (most) purchased the remote. For sales, Tivo is now faults advertising that it works with Youtube. I don't understand how Tivo can justify the faults advertising & tell me that a continuous trend must take place, before they will work on it. I even told them to test the remote while I was on the phone, but that wasn't good enough, they said they still need a continuous trend. Thank you so much for your input. Please follow through & make the call 1 time & reply back. damiansnpvp4


----------



## mandm1 (Jul 27, 2003)

I just used the TiVo customer support chat feature to report this problem.

Access the chat feature here: https://support.tivo.com/ContactTiVoSupport

The agent response was: "Thank you for sharing your issue with us; we've logged your report in our system. What you are experiencing is currently a known issue with the youtube app and the slide remote. We are working to resolve it. While we do not have an estimated time for resolution, when a software update containing a solution is available, your TiVo device/account will receive it automatically. You do not need to take any additional steps to receive the software update."


----------



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

mandm1 said:


> I just used the TiVo customer support chat feature to report this problem.
> 
> Access the chat feature here: https://support.tivo.com/ContactTiVoSupport
> 
> The agent response was: "Thank you for sharing your issue with us; we've logged your report in our system. What you are experiencing is currently a known issue with the youtube app and the slide remote. We are working to resolve it. While we do not have an estimated time for resolution, when a software update containing a solution is available, your TiVo device/account will receive it automatically. You do not need to take any additional steps to receive the software update."


----------

Yes we are getting through, we went from a week ago when I first called Tivo saying first time hearing about it & yesterday still saying first time they heard of the problem to today which is it is a known issue now. There is no need for each person to call more than once. I only called a 2nd time to convince them that a continuous trend is not needed, because in sales they are lying to the public saying the slide keyboard works with Youtube. If they changed the description saying will not work with Youtube, then nobody would buy the slide remote, resulting in big money loss. Lets keep calling in for the people that have not called, so they will have a record of a continuous trend. Great work everybody. damiansnpvp4


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Response I got from Tivo yesterday was that they "are working with Youtube to permanently resolve".


----------



## jim _h (Nov 25, 2006)

Well I finally found my way to this thread, and see that nothing has happened in the last month. As with all things Tivo, a fix may be long in coming.

I agree with other posters - this remote isn't worth the money if it doesn't work with Youtube and I'm sure many, many people are buying it for that reason as it's just about impossible to use YouTube without a keyboard. . So currently, the Slide is a ripoff. I just left a 1 star review on Amazon.


----------



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

jim _h said:


> Well I finally found my way to this thread, and see that nothing has happened in the last month. As with all things Tivo, a fix may be long in coming.
> 
> I agree with other posters - this remote isn't worth the money if it doesn't work with Youtube. Currently, it's a ripoff. I think I bought it from Amazon so I'll go there now and give it a one star review.


You got that right, the remote is not worth it without Youtube. Yes you are right the remote has not been fixed, I've been checking on it everyday. The only way to get this fixed would be to kick Tivo in the butt financially. I can't figure out why companies wait until it hurts before they take care of things. At my work many people had to die before new rules were adopted & costing hundreds of millions of dollars. Great idea regarding Amazon reviews. You have begun Plan B that I was going to start after the holidays. After the holidays I post a Youtube video that explains in detail the problem we are talking about & if not fixed it is not worth buying. This would come up next to the Tivo remote review, so everyone who is considering on purchasing the remote would get the complete truth about the remote, instead of the false advertisement that the remote works searching with Youtube. Plan B will also include reviews on Amazon, Yelp & other sites. This is just ridiculous that we have to go through so much hassle in order to get this fixed. I'm also dealing with a different issue C501 error & that one has just wore me out for now. Everyone please follow through with this & open a case so we can get this fixed. Maybe soon we will be able to enjoy our slide remote search in Youtube as it was working from day one to just a few months ago. Thank You, damiansnpvp


----------



## jim _h (Nov 25, 2006)

I wrote a 1 star review on Amazon, and I also opened a 'case' with Tivo support.

Amazon reviews get manufacturers' attention and I encourage others who are annoyed by this problem to do what I did, and write a negative review. It doesn't matter if you bought the Slide somewhere else, anyone can leave a review for any product, and Amazon doesn't care - they want to be known as the place to go for customer reviews. 

Reviews have the most impact when they're specific and factual. My review stated clearly that I bought the Slide to use with YouTube and that it currently does not have that capability. If Tivo issues a fix, I'll update my review.


----------



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yippee.....Slide remote now working for the last few days with Youtube search . So far it is now fixed, maybe through a update, not sure. Way to go people, thanks for following through by contacting Tivo & thank you Tivo for getting this problem fixed. How about a few "Yes mine is now working" so we know it is fixed & not just working for a few. Thanks again. damiansnpvp


----------



## GeoPea (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes, mine is now working also.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

That is what I hate about customer reviews... Any minor snigger and it becomes a one star review. The reviews should be for the product as a whole, not because you think it will get you something.

When TiVo built a full function Mobile app for TiVo everyone with an S3 gave it 1 star ratings because it wouldn't work with series 3 TiVos. That doesn't tell a potential customer anything about how well it works as designed and frankly is juvenile,



jim _h said:


> I wrote a 1 star review on Amazon, and I also opened a 'case' with Tivo support.
> 
> Amazon reviews get manufacturers' attention and I encourage others who are annoyed by this problem to do what I did, and write a negative review. It doesn't matter if you bought the Slide somewhere else, anyone can leave a review for any product, and Amazon doesn't care - they want to be known as the place to go for customer reviews.
> 
> Reviews have the most impact when they're specific and factual. My review stated clearly that I bought the Slide to use with YouTube and that it currently does not have that capability. If Tivo issues a fix, I'll update my review.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

We should this type of campaign to get Plex working in 1080p.


----------



## jim_h (May 6, 2008)

Since this has been fixed, I updated my Amazon review to 4 stars.


----------

